# Dog scratching eyes...



## zrockstar (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello everyone, I hope you all can help here. A couple weeks ago, my dog started scratching his eye really bad. It finally got to the point to where I came home one day, and his eyelid was all raw and scabbed up. I took him to the vet and they checked for ulcers, as well as stained the eye to check for scratches. Everything looked fine and I was prescribed an eye gel, antibiotic, benadryl and an e-collar. I followed the routine for about a week, and it seemed like everything was fine. After I took the e-collar off, within two days he had scratched up both eye lids. I called the vet, and they recommended to leave the e-collar on long and continue the routine. I did that, but now he is finding creative ways to scratch his eye, so it doesn't appear to be any better. There have been no changes with his diet, or environment, however, I did notice that mushrooms have been growing in the back yard, and I know that fungus can be an allergen. The only thing that makes me think this isn't an allergy is that he doesn't itch his skin at all, no rashes, no other signs. My dog is half westie, half pomeranian, and every since he was a baby, he has always had a thick drip under the corner of his eyes, but no vet has ever mentioned it being an issue. Does any one have any ideas on what could be causing this? Thank you.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Has the vet checked for entropian, that's when the eyelid turns in causing the hair to irritate the eye. I would see if hte vet will give you a referral to an eye specialist to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you considered a food allergy?


----------



## zrockstar (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I don't know if he specifically checked for entropian, but he did sedate him so he could examine more advanced stuff, but I don't know if he specifically looked for this. As far as the food allergy, we did consider it, but he said it was not very likely since he doesn't have any skin rash or irritation, and nothing has changed with his diet. The food he eats is already a vegetarian food, free of corn, wheat, soy and dairy, so that eliminates most food allergies I have researched. 

One thing that may be worth mentioning is that he really only tries to scratch in the corner of his eyes where it meets his snout. Today this part is swollen and tender.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

How swollen is the eye and how old is the dog? it could be a dry eye as well. I don't think either breed in the mix is prone to cherry eye, but I guess it could still turn up.


----------



## zrockstar (Jul 26, 2009)

It's not swollen to the point of where it is closing his eye, but it is a little poofy. He is about 3 years old.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> The food he eats is already a vegetarian food, free of corn, wheat, soy and dairy


Sorry, I just want to clarify - your dog is fed a vegetarian food? As in no meat? What provides the protein component of his diet?

What treats does your dog get?


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

You are feeding your dog a no meat diet!? WHY!?

Dogs are natural meat eaters. This could be caused by a developed allergy to something in his food or it could be caused by missing nutrients causing an internal issue.

You should have your vet do an allergy test. Not all allergic reactions result in skin rash and irritations. Some result in illness or itchiness.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, vegitarian food really isn't good for dogs. I have a dog with allergies, use foods such as Natural Balance Salmon and Potato or one of the Wellness Simple Solutions (one meat, one starch, no grain) or Evo if the allergy is to grain and not a meat.


----------



## zrockstar (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your concern and advice. Just to clarify some questions. I am vegetarian and wanted my dogs to be the same. Before making this decision and taking them off their meat based food, almost two years ago, I did thorough research on the subject, and found much research showing that dogs can live just as long, if not longer, on a vegetarian diet. I strongly believe in being a vegetarian, but if it was not healthy for my dogs I wouldn't have them be one too. I encourage you all to research this subject and look at the results. That being said, they are eating Natural Balance vegetarian formula, which is designed to give them the essentials that they need.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If you found out that the vegitarian diet could be what's causing this, would you be willing to change it? It's truly a choice you may have to make.


----------



## zrockstar (Jul 26, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> If you found out that the vegitarian diet could be what's causing this, would you be willing to change it? It's truly a choice you may have to make.


Yes I would. I am going to look in to allergy testing, if that is the case then I have to do what is best for my dog.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, looking at the ingredient list, I don't see any of the common allergens (none that I know of anyway), Maybe the allergy is environmental? I know you said nothing in the environment changed, but maybe did you try a different scent or type of laundry soap? Or a new cleaning product or something? It could be seasonal, but I doubt it since it's never happened before.


----------



## zrockstar (Jul 26, 2009)

Bink,

Yeah I highly doubt food allergy. I have recently moved, so this is the first time we have been here during this season, so it may be environment. Tomorrow I am going to check on allergy tests, hopefully it is affordable right now. Thanks.


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

Zrockstar,

It is your dog and you will ultimately make the choice but...you do realize it is natural and NORMAL for dogs to eat meat right? In fact, in the wild, their diet was almost entirely meat (save for what was in the stomach of the prey and on the ground around the prey). Dogs, to be healthy, need a fully balanced diet that includes meat. Most research I have seen (excluding ANY from pet food companies and vegetarian/vegan advocacy groups) suggests that dogs need a meat source to be healthy.

Think about it. You aren't giving all you should to your dog. And this diet very well could be the cause of these health issues. Even if it isn't an allergy it can be malnutrition causing internal issues showing up as itchiness.


----------



## lokagurl023 (Jul 18, 2011)

My dog is having the same problem with her eyes. I can't afford a vet right now because I just paid for my college tuition. I am able to afford one in two weeks, meanwhile I need some adive to atleast control the problem. I have five other dogs that seem to be perfectly fine at the moment. As for food I feed them all the same. What can i do I'm deperate, I don't like seeing my dog like this. HELP


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Link me to some real science on vegetarian diets being good for dogs?

There is so much stuff out there that will show you just how terrible it is to feed no meat to a carnivore. Poor dogs.


----------

